# Trainer in Brooklyn, NY?



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello all,

I am looking for a good trainer in Brooklyn, NY to help me with my GSD puppy. I dont have too many problems with him, but I'd like to get off on the right foot. He's super smart and picks up really quickly and I'd like to see if we can (gently cause he's only a puppy) start moving from the informal commands I taught him to more formal training.

Please post your references here or PM me with their information.

Also, I'm a student, so my budget is kinda tight. If you can, please take that into consideration.

Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Divine k-9 is a good contact.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Maggie, I think you also commented on my picture I posted of Einstein. Thanks for the contact, I'll try to get in touch with them!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

ayoitzrimz said:


> Hi Maggie, I think you also commented on my picture I posted of Einstein. Thanks for the contact, I'll try to get in touch with them!


That's cause I'm the best member, best moderator, have the most beautiful and intelligent dogs, am the only one who cares, walks on water, never has furball dust bunnies blowing around the house............................

And loves agility!!! (that part is true..) :happyboogie:


----------

